# advice re urinary tract cyst



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Advice support needed.

23yr old daughter history or ovarian cysts.

1 dermoid ovary removed 10 yrs ago followed by draing x3 
episodes of other ovary.

Well for 9 yrs has 12month old baby no complications  

Today increasing pain in 'front bottom area' can feel lump feels like insides dropping out.

Been to emergency doctor then to local hospital.
Examined two walmut sized lumps found. great pain.
Prescribed anti biotics to return to Gynocology out patients in two weeks.

Any comments/advice

We are due to leave for Brittany en famille next Friday


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

mees, can't answer your question

but I do hope your daughter will be feeling better soon

Was she seen in the gyny/ department at the hospital?
Id check with her own docter and have him/her see her and advise and explain exactly what it is. 

If the antibiotics work it may still be possible to go

I hope the pain has eased
aldra


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Make sure shes got her medical card thingie with her (not sure what its called in uk Eh1c ??) and if possible some notes, prescription etc and she'll be fine, should it get worse over here, straight to the urgences at the hospital and they'd sort her out. I had an ovarian cyst that I was having no problems with and didn't know about. Went to have a scan for a kidney stone, oh yes you have a kidney stone and a cyst 23cm by 18 by about 14cm... went to gynae and it was out within the month, excellent care and tell your daughter most of the docs here speak some english and I'd think in Brittany more so.
Hope the anti biotics work and she feels better soon


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for your support guys.

Went over at 8am to mind baby and see what was going on  

She (and I) have got over the shock. She is now 24 hrs in to the antibiotics and is feeling a little cold and feeverish. I am assuming this is a sign that its an infection.

Apparently she nowhas back pain ( infection or bruising she had some vigerous examinations) but the feeling that something is dropping out is subsiding)

i got her some cranberry medicine and juice which she is taking along with painkillers and antibiotics.

She is determined we are going on holiday. I might get her back to GP on Mon or Tue the antibiotics should have kicked in by then.

I have done her ironing and insisted she rests cant think of anything else to help


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

sounds like a bad infection  back pain can be quite normal in my experience, here we have anti spasmodic tablets that stops the pain from stomach, gynae areas 
Spasfon is routinely prescribed for all kinds of intestinal, rectal, vaginal spasmodic pain - often in conjunction with other medication
think an equivalent in uk is Buscopan, worked wonders for me


----------

